# Tivo Trade-ins



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm getting an HD television in the next couple of months and I'm just curious if Tivo has a trade-in program where a Tivo Series 2 owner can trade their SD unit in for a Series 3 HD unit. Thanks!


----------



## dnemec123 (Jan 25, 2004)

You made my day! 

Yes, it's called "trading $299 for a HD TiVo, or $799 for an S3 TiVo" program. Pretty easy to administer, and the best part is that you get to keep your existing S2!

 (I hope you caught the humor there!)

Dale


----------



## blazer21 (Feb 5, 2006)

dnemec123 said:


> You made my day!
> 
> Yes, it's called "trading $299 for a HD TiVo, or $799 for an S3 TiVo" program. Pretty easy to administer, and the best part is that you get to keep your existing S2!
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

dnemec123 said:


> Yes, it's called "trading $299 for a HD TiVo, or $799 for an S3 TiVo" program. Pretty easy to administer, and the best part is that you get to keep your existing S2!
> 
> (I hope you caught the humor there!)


Oh I did.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Thunderclap said:


> I'm getting an HD television in the next couple of months and I'm just curious if Tivo has a trade-in program where a Tivo Series 2 owner can trade their SD unit in for a Series 3 HD unit. Thanks!


how many consumer retail products do you know of that you can trade in your device to the manufacturer and upgrade to the latest and greatest?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BlackBetty said:


> how many consumer retail products do you know of that you can trade in your device to the manufacturer and upgrade to the latest and greatest?


I paid about $500 to upgrade my //e to a GS, which was a LOT cheaper than buying a whole new one. It was basically a new motherboard.. (I say 'basically' since I think something else was replaced too.. maybe the power supply.)


----------



## jwreiner (Aug 19, 2003)

BlackBetty said:


> how many consumer retail products do you know of that you can trade in your device to the manufacturer and upgrade to the latest and greatest?


Sony has a trade up program for its digital cameras and camcorders, for one.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

BlackBetty said:


> how many consumer retail products do you know of that you can trade in your device to the manufacturer and upgrade to the latest and greatest?


Mobile phone companies do it all the time.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

I've got TiVos piling up like cordwood. I can't resist getting every new box that comes out. I chalk it up to a hobby. Last couple of my decomissioned boxes have just been handed down to friends so they can "upgrade" their older boxes.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Martin Tupper said:


> Mobile phone companies do it all the time.


When do you trade it in? I just get a new one and keep the old one.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> When do you trade it in? I just get a new one and keep the old one.


When they offer trade-in rebates.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Many Companies offer Trade in programs to upgrade. 

I recently traded in my cellphone to get a newer and more feature ridden one. It was free after the trade in rebate as Martin is talking about


----------



## hammer32 (Jul 4, 2001)

TiVotion said:


> I've got TiVos piling up like cordwood. I can't resist getting every new box that comes out. I chalk it up to a hobby. Last couple of my decomissioned boxes have just been handed down to friends so they can "upgrade" their older boxes.


Our old worn out TiVos have been treats to our TiVoless family members


----------



## Fordwrench (Dec 19, 2003)

I call dtv about a bad dvr once and I got one that looked like it came from a junk pile!


----------

